# heated tank water changes?



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

I have a 10g tank that stays between 76d F and 80d F.

How can I safely do water changes if the water going into the tank is not heated?

I'm a newb, but it seems to me adding cooler water, especially in a tank this small would rapidly drop the temp and cause its inhabitants to become unhappy. I do notice that my heater turns on right away but is this sufficient?

How does everyone else deal with this?


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Just adjust the temperature as it comes from the tap to get it as close to the tank temp.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

Like MaryPa said, just adjust the temp from the tap. I use a Python for my water changes. It hooks up to my faucet and I just feel the water until it feels right. 76-80F water feels kind of cool to the touch...or atleast to me it does. If you are not sure, get a small bowl or container...really small...and put some water in it. Buy one of those glass floating thermometers and stick it in the water to check the temp. As long as its within 2 degrees, it should be fine.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

A microwave is a wonderful thing. i have found out that 3 minutes in it for a 2 cup measuring cup brings the water up to 72 degrees when added to a 1 gallon pail of water in the winter when the pail starts out at 60 degrees.
When the water is 70 degrees after sitting out all night I nuke 2 cups of water for 1.5 minutes and then add to a gallon of water.
I use 1 gallon juice bottles to overnight my water in.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

Hey mousey I like that one. I keep my water in a 5g water bottle sitting on the floor next to my tanks so adjusting at the tap wouldn't work for me.

If I put one of those stick on thermometers on the outside of my plastic bottle would it read close to accurate? I don't think a floating one would be easy to read if it keeps moving around in there.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I have two 25 watt heaters in my 30L water change tub that I turn on the night before.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

welll Loco I would use the floating thermometer. There is a variation of a couple of degrees between most kind of thermometers anyway.
You can check the temp of the tank with the same thermometer you use to check the 5 gal bucket with.
i dunno how long it will take to heat up your water though. You will just have to experiment different times in the microwave.
At least in the summer the water and tank are about the same so it is less hassle.
Also others here say you can take the water out of the tap just before you use it at the right temp. just add somewater treatment to neutralize the chlorine/ chloramines.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

ok mousey after some consideration I agree, the floating type would be better. My only issue is this is that I'm using a 5g bottle, not a bucket. It's one of those bottles that sits on top of the average office water cooler. I'm going to tie a line around the neck of the bottle and around the thermometer so I can pull it up and read it when I need to. I doubt that a regular sewing thread would be safe since it's going to spend some time floating on the surface. Any suggestions?



darkfalz said:


> I have two 25 watt heaters in my 30L water change tub that I turn on the night before.


I just might switch to this method when I have a little cash to spend.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Most sewing thread is a combination of polyester and cotton. think of the amount of washes the clothes get and the blended thread does not destruct.
in the good old days thread was 100% cotton and it did rot after many washes or sweats into the clothes.

I remember the good old days!
You can always cut off the top of the water jug and another free way to get buckets is to watch the recyclables on garbage day. My italian neighbors always have 5 gallon buckets in the recycle bins.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for all your help Mousey. I ran to Walmart last night and picked up some floating thermometers and some string for pulling them up. Now both my bottles are set up and I can monitor their temps and use my microwave to adjust them. Very nice.

Can you believe I mentioned the adding of heated water to adjust the temp to the guy at the lfs last night and he told me it was a load of crap? He said first of all I'd have to add way more than a few cups of heated water to change the temp and second of all it doesn't matter anyway, just throw the water in there, the fish will be fine.

Anyhow I tried it for myself and it works great. I'll just need a lil bit of practice to get used to it. I heated it too much and had to wait a little while for it to cool down.



mousey said:


> You can always cut off the top of the water jug


My tanks and the bottles are in my 4 year old sons bedroom. I bet he'd really have a ball with that.  

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

locojay said:


> I just might switch to this method when I have a little cash to spend.


I am thinking about just trying the boiling water mix method. I figure 1 litre of 100 degree water will raise 10 degrees per litre for 10 litres, or 2 litres for 20 litres. That should be enough to get it at least 20, which should be fine for water changing.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

darkfalz said:


> I am thinking about just trying the boiling water mix method.


It's working real well for me.

I have one more question on this though. Is it OK for me to do this with a regular cup from the cabinet or do I need to buy something else to do this? I just thought about it today, hopefully I haven't done any damage.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

locojay said:


> It's working real well for me.
> 
> I have one more question on this though. Is it OK for me to do this with a regular cup from the cabinet or do I need to buy something else to do this? I just thought about it today, hopefully I haven't done any damage.


Rinse it first in case of any detergent residue. Why not use the electric jug instead of the microwave? Faster, and probably cleaner. That's what I'll be trying.

Also, boiling water should evaporate any chlorine so I shouldn't need to treat the small amount going into already treated water, right?


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

darkfalz said:


> Rinse it first in case of any detergent residue. Why not use the electric jug instead of the microwave? Faster, and probably cleaner. That's what I'll be trying.
> 
> Also, boiling water should evaporate any chlorine so I shouldn't need to treat the small amount going into already treated water, right?


I don't have an electric jug, not even sure what it is.

I've been pouring out some of my treated water, heating it and pouring it back in. That's be best I could come up with. Maybe Mousey will come thru again and have an answer for us because I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

That is what i do in the microwave. i use a 2 cup pyrex cup and use it to nuke the water. before I use it again for cooking, it gets a good wash because of the chemicals used to neutralize the chloramines.
I do use an electric kettle upstairs as it would be tiresome running up and down stairs --BUT sometimes i can't get the chemical out of the kettle and my tea tastes funny.
You can buy a small 1 liter(quart) kettle at walmart and keep it dedicated to the tanks.
Currently I am experimenting around with taking the correct temperature water directly form the tap. It works ok so far for the bettas, but don't forget that most water works add carbon dioxide to it to make it taste better to us, and so the ph is a bit lower than water that has set out. The co2 dissipates if set out overnight. I am wondering if you had to do a really big water change on sensitive fish if it is not better to let the water sit overnight.
Just a thought.
maybe someone else with a degree in chemistry can enlighten us.
mousey


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

locojay said:


> I don't have an electric jug, not even sure what it is.


I don't know what sepps call them, kettles? Just a jug that boils water (ie. for coffee).


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

Aaahh, a kettle. Nope, don't have one. I do have a coffee pot but the fish can't have that. I don't function very well with out it. But I think I will pick up a measuring cup or something I can keep dedicated to the fish. I'm sure I can find something for a buck or two at walmart.


----------

